# Newbie here saying hi to all :)



## Angelheartuk (Apr 24, 2004)

My name is Amanda and live in Coventry, I am 34 years old and have 1 16 year old daughter. I am just finishing my final year at university doing a business degree. Although I have 1 daughter already, somehow after having her I couldnt seem to have any more children. 

I have had fertility problems for about 9 years or longer now. About 4 years ago I was referred to the fertility clinic and after tests, found out I have endometriosis, 1 blocked tube and not ovulating every single month. I was told that it was the irregular ovulation that prevented me from becoming pregnant and not endometriosis as I thought. I almost started IVF treament but unfortunately we had to cancel for personal reasons and financial problems. 

My interests are varied to include, camping of which I am going to be doing next friday to the Forest of Dean (yippeeeee), I also enjoy mountain walking, computers and am a manger/co-founder of a midlands paranormal society.

I look forward to meeting you all on here 

Regards
Amanda


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Amanda

Welcome to Fertility Friends - we hope you will feel right at hime and hope we can be of some help and support to you.

Sorry to hear your last IVF had to be cancelled but i hope you will soon be on the go again soon and we will all be here to hold your hand.

Mel

x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Amanda,

Welcome to FF 

This site is the best place to be for help and support along the road of infertility.

Sorry to see you have had to cancel your ivf attempt -hopefully things will improve and you will get to try again soon.

I too am from Coventry under Walsgrave CRM - there are a few of us from the West midlands area and are arranging to meet up - if you would like to join us please look at the meeting places thread under west mids gals.

Enjoy your weekend away camping.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Angelheartuk (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Mel, Hi Debs,

Thankyou for your warm welcome and wishes, its very much appreciated.

I am hoping to get the ball rolling for treatment as soon as I have finished university in June and have sorted out finances. As we are getting married in October 04 we thought we would wait till after the wedding then start things going after then.

It's lovely to meet you both and once again thankyou for making me feel welcome here 

Regards
Amanda
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Amanda,

Welcome to FF! It is a great site and once you start your tx, you will get lots of support.

Good luck with the Degree.

Laine x


----------

